# MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

[*****3]*Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild*[/size]
I will post the progress in a series of threads similar to what MrDave did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. 
The ALH code TDI engine came from a VW dealer's customer's MK4 Jetta with 76,000km (47,000mi) on the odo. Its valves & pistons crashed into each other possibly due to timing belt failure so the engine was pulled out of the car for a new one. The busted engine well worth it because I got it for free, many thanks to a good friend Aug. I'll list the OEM replacement parts shortly.
I have a few pictures of the engine that's now partially built and it will eventually be installed in a MK2 chassis (still looking for one, watch for Part 2: Engine Installation):
The block has been inspected and the pistons & rods look ok. Piston tops and cylinder walls were cleaned.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The head, having had a valve crash, received a 3-angle valve job and new OEM valves. The job, properly done at a machine shop, cost me $200 CAD ($152 USD) and a set of eight valves cost around $80 CAD ($60 USD). The 3-angle could have cost around $175 CAD ($133 USD) if it weren't for a couple bent valves that had to be cut/drilled/sawed off. 
Look at how nicely the valve sits









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I'm thinking about sending the camshaft to Colt Cams for a regrind to improve flow. Performance gains with the cam on an otherwise stock TDI is nil, however it will work with lots of fueling and keep smoke levels & EGT down:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I picked up four Bosch "0.216mm" injectors designed for an AXG - 5 cylinder Euro TDI, all for only $360 CAD ($270 USD). They will replace the stock 0.184mm injectors, which will eventually be used to hold gigantic Bosio 0.260mm nozzles. 0.216s will go in for daily driving and 0.260s will likely be used for track days.. or even daily driving if I won't get into trouble







:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Here is a list of fresh parts we obtained for the engine, 100% complete:

_Quote »_Valves
Valve guides
Headgasket 
Valve cover bolts
Head bolts
Timing belt
Belt tensioner
Valve stem seal
Oil filter
Intake gasket
Exhaust gasket
Water Pump
A few pulleys for the timing belt


The total cost for parts, not counting the injectors (because it is not a necessary replacement fix) was approx. $626.79 CAD ($477 USD). It seems expensive but if you look at the individual prices, which were wholesale, you'll see they are reasonable. And they are brand new OEM, not used/aftermarket/cheap. The machine shop labour for 3-angle valve job was approx. $200 CAD. 
The total including engine rebuild labour may be under $1,000 CAD ($760 USD). Not bad for a whole new A4 motor with practically 0kms since rebuild! Consider that the MSRP of a new *base* Golf or Jetta TDI is roughly $23,300 CAD ($17,770 USD), and you can bet the grand total of the MK2 TDI project won't be even close.
The TDI rebuild is being done by Jose at JS Performance, who has worked at a VW dealer for many years and has built/done just about every OEM/performance work imaginable for people from his garage. He's an awesome & very knowledgeble guy. 
*Total cost thus far: $826.79 CAD ($629.60 USD) + rebuild labour TBA*
*June 28 2004:* I got my cam in recently. It was reground by Colt Cams:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I will add more to this thread if any other head work is done. 

Part 2: Engine Installation


_Modified by Malone at 9:30 PM 11-30-2004_


----------



## Bus pasS (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Malone)*

Great start http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i can't wait to see all the progress that will be happening over the summer.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Malone)*

You're using the factory head bolts?
If you're building a 'built' engine, why not head studs?
I've heard stories of the stretch bolts continuing to stretch
due to higher than stock cylinder pressures...
-Dave


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (MrDave)*

Yes, factory head bolts ($22 USD) for now. I'm going to run the motor stock to get through AirCare (emissions) first and it will be driven that way for a few weeks.
Maybe I should have picked up studs in the first place, anyway thanks for the suggestion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_dick (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Malone)*

*bookmarks thread* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Malone)*

I finally found and purchased a MK2 last Saturday








It's about 3.5 hours away (including a 1.5 hr ferry ride to Van. Island) but it was worth it.
Click here for a large (warning: 1863x963) picture of the '86 Jetta Diesel. It's a coupe (2 door) so they're not quite common, especially with diesel engines. The Jetta obviously has large bumpers and a rear antenna retrofitted. Other than these and a quad round grille, the car is completely stock. 
Bus pasS's TDI project is quite similar as he also has a 2dr Jetta, '84







.
Here are more severely oversized pictures (the timestamps show year 2003, but I actually took them last Saturday):
 
The car, especially its front end, will need a small amount of work. Rust protection will also be added to rust prone areas to ensure that it will last. 
The interior will be black instead of blue as pictured. I will install either a black MK2 dashboard with a New Beetle TDI gauge cluster, or the MK4 Jetta dashboard & matching cluster I have at home.
There's a '98 New Beetle TDI parts car that I hope to pick up later this week. It'll have all the tidbits I need to complete the MK2 swap. I also will sell the spare TDI engine and uneeded NB parts to recoup some of the initial cost. 
More, better pics of the Jetta will be posted in Part 2: Engine Installation. 


_Modified by Malone at 5:46 AM 4-19-2004_


----------



## vw_dick (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Malone)*

go you vw pimp you go!


----------



## big swifty (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Malone)*

Whats your plan to get past the immobilizer issue? Which ECU are you going to use? I'm gonna put a TDI into my Syncro Vanagon and wanna know.


----------



## Bus pasS (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Malone)*

nice find on the coupe, i love it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe when we're all done with the project we can have a nice GTG...


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Bus pasS)*

*Buss PasS*: Sounds good








*big swifty*: I have a 1999 New Beetle TDI ECU, which does not have immobilizer2 and immo3 found in year 2000+ TDI models (incl. Golfs and Jettas). The ECU is also a favourite of [email protected] because it can hold more software tunings (3 up to 6 different stages) and it is less prone to throwing CELs than the newer ECUs. 1999.5 Golf or Jetta ECUs are similar, but I just found the NB one in Ontario for cheap. 
I also have a 1999.5 Jetta gauge cluster and I will need to get a '98 to '99.5 MK4 transponder (ignition).
Avoiding the year 2000 and newer immobilizer items should make wiring less of a headache.


----------



## Aug (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Malone)*

You found a coupe worth fixin' ... and a diesel no less...
Lucky Dog


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Aug)*

very nice, i am also taking on an A2 TDI coupe project very soon
i will be using a 1996 Passat engine/ecu wiring
and i have a 1990 Silver coupe, BUT it is gas.....yeck


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (verboten1)*

good post so far!!
hey are you and VW_dick heading down to the vegesKegger?
IM me


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (verboten1 and fEEDub v.1.0)*

verboten1: Awesome, hit me up if you have any questions.
fEEDub v.1.0: I will come down if my TDI project's done. vw_dick was away in Kelowna last weekend to watch the Knox mtn. Hill Climb race. He's back home today only briefly, but will reply to your IM shortly.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Malone)*

Small update: I have this baby:


----------



## vw_dick (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (fEEDub v.1.0)*

^








goodies!
mmm, shiny... now tell me what they are!










_Quote, originally posted by *fEEDub v.1.0* »_good post so far!!
hey are you and VW_dick heading down to the vegesKegger?
IM me 

knox was AWESOME... ran into lyledriver at the top of the mtn after hiking... lol small world.








lellolapin, though she's CHEAP to run (diesel), is getting parked and the insurance swapped to Tron. a couple minor fixes (headlight etc) and we're good to go. my friend karl (webmaster of http://www.pinkbike.com etc) is copiloting for sure. gonna try to pull thru in one long drive. if malone's car isn't done, he's welcome to come in Tron too. and sk18t or whatever his name is (liam) *may* come in Tron as well. (but has to be back right after the weekend for a grad ceremony etc)
etcetera


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (vw_dick)*

the tron golf is still alive????


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (vw_dick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dick* »_^







goodies!
mmm, shiny... now tell me what they are!









Upsolute Stage 3 turbo upgrade kit for the TDI. They sent me the prototype version that needs some custom fabbing. Not officially announced/available to the public yet.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Malone)*

and the black thing is an oil cooler if you're wondering.


----------



## vw_dick (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (verboten1)*

^ mmmmm yummy! (i thought i recognized the snail in the upper left) - the rest of it, yeah they're pipes etc.. but wasn't positive what for!









_Quote, originally posted by *verboten1* »_the tron golf is still alive????


alive and well & better than evar!
and only getting better too... mechanically, aesthetically.. 13" ats cups now.







- but when i have the ca$h, the tron theme is gone and a new one is in the works - but it'll still be EASILY recognizable.


----------



## Bus pasS (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_Small update: I have this baby:









mmm i like all the shinny things

















_Modified by Bus pasS at 8:36 AM 5-25-2004_


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

you guys better meet me in vegas, i dont care what yer driving, just come down, its a great city!


----------



## vw_dick (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fEEDub v.1.0* »_you guys better meet me in vegas, i dont care what yer driving, just come down, its a great city!

oh we will!
i may have to drag malone away from his project if it's not quite done yet tho.


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (vw_dick)*


----------



## vw_dick (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (Malone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malone* »_


















*drags your ass kicking & screaming*


----------



## vw_dick (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (vw_dick)*

oh, and since i'm driving a diesel right now too - i'll get my hands dirty fisting malone's project to speed up 'er orgasmic completion.








that might get things "flowing along" a little better...


----------



## Estonian (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (vw_dick)*

Nice project. Glad someone local is trying it out so if I have problems I can call you up!


----------



## vw_dick (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (Estonian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Estonian* »_Nice project. Glad someone local is trying it out so if I have problems I can call you up!









are you lyledriver posting under Estonian's name?








heh - i don't have the mad cash for a project like this right now, so i bought a diesel bunny instead.







went to AND from kelowna last weekend for $30 worth of diesel!








the best part is, if you meet up with Malone and ask him questions... he's nice enough to answer - but he might appear to flat out ignore ya 'cause he's deaf.








hehe - but being the uber-typist he is, at 130wpm or so, I'm sure he'll be posting a lot of info to gleen & willing to answer questions... although, a given, i can't speak for him!


----------



## Estonian (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (vw_dick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dick* »_
are you lyledriver posting under Estonian's name?










Haha, I wish! I've got a shell itching for an engine, a TDI would be my first choice since gas is raping me but a 2.0 crossflow is probably what is in my future for my Oregon GLI.


----------



## vw_dick (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (Estonian)*

heh - i saw lyle at knox mountain and he's planning a TDI swap into his coupe, eventually, and plans to hit up Malone for info.
might be worth the wait to afford the TDI...


----------



## 95GTi (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: (Malone)*

Awesome stuff. Can't wait to see dyno numbers when it's all said and done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Makes me want to ditch my gas powered MKII.


----------



## vw_dick (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (95GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95GTi* »_Awesome stuff. Can't wait to see dyno numbers when it's all said and done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Makes me want to ditch my gas powered MKII.









this year, if the money gods are kind, i'll be "ditching" my volkswagen powered mkii...








and:
bumpies.


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (verboten1)*

Verboten, I have an A2 Jetta with a 97 Jetta TDI in it. Must sort out the wiring before starting. 
Do you have a TDI motor?


----------



## verboten1 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (clyde)*

no, basically i have a good few months of bodywork to do to the car before anything like that happens, s i put the TDI project on hold for now


----------



## eldorado (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (verboten1)*

I'm also doing an A2 tdi, Funny the chassis is a 92' jetta 2 door diesel, this motor is an ALH from an 02 jetta, but I'm using a mechanical turbo pump from a fiat. It has a 11mm head/plunger from the bosch #. Along with Bosch "0.216mm" injectors". The larger pump and injectors should give me plenty of fuel. 
Because it's an ALH I'm having some issues sorting the pump/pump sprocket alignment, locking pin, etc. My buddy works at a machine shop that does custom work for the military so I'm sure this is a piece of cake for him. I've decided to go with the 1.6td turbo as it seems to be the popular turbo to use in germany with these mechanical pump setups. The exhaust manifold is being ceramic coated to help spool up the turbo. I picked up a really nice euro toilet bowl downpipe that clips on to the factory turbo elbow. It's a dual downpiipe setup, should eliminate the massive restriction of the old downpipe, since it's essentially 2 of the orignal tubing. 
I've decided on using an ASF 020 tranny, very tall gearing(among 020's), I think this is the talllest geared 020 tranny available. 3.67 RP and .75 5th. Intercooler is a from a factory 1.6 GTD. Very nice setup, amazing how much work vw put into directing the airflow to and from the intercooler. I'll take some pics in the next few weeks when everything comes back.


----------



## eldorado (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: MK2 TDI Project Part 1: Introduction / Engine Rebuild (eldorado)*

forgot to ask, where did you get your downpipe from? After the A2 tdi, I'm doing an A1 1.6td w/ an automatic diesel tranny, but I'm using a KKK wastegated turbo from an AHU, looks like the downpipe may fit with a few mods.


----------

